# Armalite or Rock River Arms ?



## KaBloomr

I need help guys.
I have never owned an AR, but have finally saved up enough money to acquire one. I've been researching the multitudes of ARs on various sites and have narrowed my choices to either the Armalite 15A4TN or the RRA Varmint A4. It seems everyone has good things to say about most of the manufacturers, with the exception of Olympic Arms. To the guys who have owned a few - Which one would *you* buy?

Thanks for any help,
Russ


----------



## youngdon

Have you held one of the RRA varmint's I thought I wanted one till I held one. I don't want to be saddled with all the weight. JMO Their coyote special is a bit lighter and honestly you shouldn't need the varmint barrel. But I will say they do look good. As far as dependability either one should work out for you fine. I don't know what the cost is for either of those but I just put a 16"HB with a 6 position stock for just over $5 bills. It don't shoot one hole yet, but might once I find the right load. I can get to just over an inch so far. I still prefer my .243 bolt or .204 #1. But time will tell.


----------



## youngdon

OK I just looked at the armalite site. Nice rifle It should do you well. Talk to Chris Miller or ebbs thet both have Remington R-15's and seem to be impressed with them.


----------



## RoughNeck

I just got the RR but had alot of little things done to it like a compition trigger with a 20 in bull barrel shot 5 at a hundred yards and can cover with a quarter, im really pleased with it im shotting a 50 grain v-max bullet out of it, but my little savage can drive nails at 100, i just got my AR for day hunting and night hunting use the savage


----------



## catcapper

That was a good choice to change out the trigger RoughNeck. AR's are known for having heavy ruff trigger pulls when coming out of the factory. When I picked up my Sabre Defence M4, it had around 7-8 lbs pull and dragged on forever until she would bark. I polished the trigger and hammer seats along with the hammer face, bent the trigger spring about 25 degrees---put a set screw in the grip bolt hole and that knocked it down to maybe 4lbs. The trigger in a weapon is 80% of the shot.


----------



## On a call

Dave.....tell me more about pollishing the triggers. My AR is just like you said long, long long and not smooth sort of like bad moonshine. What do you use and how do you it and anything to watch out for ?


----------



## RoughNeck

Just got back from the range with my AR and shot ten shots and can cover with a quarter at 100 yards will put up a pic as soon as I find my usb cord .


----------



## On a call

What type of scope you using ? That is some good shooting.


----------



## RoughNeck

I have a nikon 223 AR I sent chris the picture of the target, my brother and another buddy where there they where sighting there rifles in and my jokester self was shooting the clothes hanger pins off there targets so they would fall off the board. Ill ask chris to put the pic up cause I cant find my usb cord.


----------



## RoughNeck

Hey On a call chris put the target in the picture & video forum, so kabloom that is what a RR can do I dont know much about the armalite never had the chance to shot one but would like to.


----------



## KaBloomr

Thanks for the info, guys. There are no gun shops anywhere near me, so I will more than likely purchase the rifle "sight unseen". I think the RRA is the one; due to all of the good things I have heard. Besides a better trigger, are there any other options I should order now with the rifle such as ambi safety? tactical latch? o.s charge handle? low-pro gas block? EOP rail? etc....? Are any of these options really beneficial?

Thanks again,
Russ
p.s. Awesome shooting Roughneck!


----------



## On a call

Yes I just saw your photos...that was some great shooting !

Now if I could get my cheepo AR to shoot like that I would have no reason to leave it behind


----------



## backyardsniper

I have a RR elite operator. It is very heavy but it will shoot the lights out. It is a 1/9 and it doesn't like 55gr atleast I have yet to find a load that it does anyway. So i have to shoot sierra 69 hpbt with 25.3 RL-15 not as flat shooting as i would like but deadyly accurate. Thr 2 stage triggers are outstanding prob one of the best out of the box.


----------



## RoughNeck

When I stated out on my RR it was just gonna be a $900-1000 dollar gun but after getting done with it and that dam scope im in the $1800 on it. I use in it a 50 grain v-max that we reload ourselves, take some time and find what the gun likes to shot cause all guns are not gonna like the same bullet.


----------



## On a call

Yes good point. I have an eagle arms that I bought 20 years ago. It has a rough trigger and does not shoot very tight groups. Has a carry handle and a solid stock....just like the old ones were.

Again...good call on loads. Just like I told you about shot guns.


----------



## catcapper

Google "15 min. trigger job" O.A.C., and that explains pretty much what you'd need to do. Make sure you only POLISH the parts and leave the disconnector alone. When I do a trigger for someone I don't cut the hammer spring cause some issue ammo needs to be smacked pretty hard. Putt'in the set screw in the grip bolt hole is half the fix---I think they talk about that too.


----------



## On a call

Thank you Dave. I looked it up and will give it a try. One problem I have had in the past but not recently was multi fires. I would get three rounds with one trigger pull, not a burst but as if I pulled three times on the trigger. Not sure what caused that ?

Where is the best and cheapest to order parts ? I would like to put a flat top on this lower and add a colapsing stock.


----------



## RoughNeck




----------



## wvcoyote

Where is the best and cheapest to order parts ? I would like to put a flat top on this lower and add a colapsing stock.[/QUOTE

Oac ,Bravo company is having a sale on modular stocks. www.Bravo Company U.S.A. Inc.
are you looking for a complete upper or buildind one from scratch?


----------



## vincmm

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* sexy right there...........Remington Arms has a $75 rebate I believe on their 700 Varmint rifles foro 2011, incase anyone is looking.


----------



## vincmm

wvcoyote said:


> Where is the best and cheapest to order parts ? I would like to put a flat top on this lower and add a colapsing stock.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oac ,Bravo company is having a sale on modular stocks. www.Bravo Company U.S.A. Inc.
> are you looking for a complete upper or buildind one from scratch?


www.midwayusa.com

www.cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## knapper

It sounds as if you are too light on the trigger, I have had the same results if I don't have a positive hold on the trigger your finger actually is moving and causing the other rounds to fire. Could be not enough poundage on the trigger. If I shoot my Glock like a revolver it works fine.


----------



## youngdon

Try JSE surplus. they have some great deals every so often.


----------



## MudEngineer

I have the Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit that comes with a 0.75 inch heavy stainless steel barrel. It is about a full pound lighter than the A4 barrel and is every bit as accurate. I am getting too old to be carrying around extra unneeded weight on my guns. Just wish that my body was also not carrying around that extra unnecessary weight but since I can't order out a new one, i will have to live with it.


----------



## CO204yoter

hey man do what i did i built mine up from the ground and have an absolute great gun for about 600 buck using of the shelf parts from 2 different manufacturers and i have been offered 2500 dollars for it on three seperate occasions


----------



## ebbs

CO204yoter said:


> hey man do what i did i built mine up from the ground and have an absolute great gun for about 600 buck using of the shelf parts from 2 different manufacturers and i have been offered 2500 dollars for it on three seperate occasions


Jason. Confused why you didn't sell it, build it, sell it, build it, sell it build it. You'd have your original rifle again and about $7k in your pocket!


----------



## CO204yoter

i cant get the parts i built it with again for atleast 2 years lol do to contractual obligations that one of the manufacturers has with three foreign militaries lol


----------

